# Webspace wo am besten?



## SonMiko (23. August 2006)

Hi,
ich wollte eigentlich woanders hier im Forum posten aber unter Webmaster Faq hatte ich kein Zugriff... Ich suche günstigen Webspace (auch ohne Domaine), mit PHP unterstützung.

Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich?

Besten Gruß,

Mike


----------



## Newb (23. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich selbst habe meine Website schon auf unzähligen Servern gehabt:
- Webspace zu wenig
- Kein php und/oder mySQL
- .....
...

Bin dann auf funpic.de und pytal.de gestoßen.   Ich persönlich hab meine Seite nun auf pytal.de


Zählen meiner Meinung nach zu den besten  ;-)


----------



## Tobias Menzel (24. August 2006)

... und was hat das nun mit Flash zu tun? 

- moved -
.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. August 2006)

Hi Mike,

wenn du magst, kannst du mir ja mal eine PN / Email info ?at? busoft.de mit deinen Anforderungen (Größe, Traffic) schicken. Ich stelle dir dann gerne ein Angebot zusammen. Scriptsprachen reichen von PHP über Perl, Python - also kurz gesagt: jede Sprache, von der es eine CGI-Version gibt


----------

